# Otterbox case for iPhone 4s



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

So I am thinking about finally making the plunge from my blackberry to the iPhone, but I want a nice case to protect it.  Is the Otterbox the way to go?  I don't want to spend some serious cash on a phone only to have it break because of a flimsy case....


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I have the iPhone 4 but I wouldn't put it in any other case.  I have 5 & 6 year old boys that love to play with my phone.  Needless to say they drop it (on hardwood floors) constantly and it doesn't have a scratch on it.  I have been amazed at how well it is holding up!  So much so that my boys are getting iPod touches for Christmas and they will be in otterboxes.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I left my iphone in an otterbox on the coffee table.  When I went back it was gone.  The dog had carried it off and was laying on it on another chair.  No problems but not sure how he was carrying it.  I was still happy to know it was really protected.  They are expensive but not that much more than some other cases.  Both kids have dropped there iphones and smashed the screens.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

FYI, there's an Otterbox coupon for 10% off and free ground shipping (in the continental US) that's good through the end of October.  I found it on Techbargains.com via google and can confirm it works.

Just enter this coupon code at checkout at www.otterbox.com:  AMTB201109


I went with the Reflex case as I liked how you could just snap the bottom half off and then stick it in a dock rather than having to remove the whole thing like on their other cases.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> FYI, there's an Otterbox coupon for 10% off and free ground shipping (in the continental US) that's good through the end of October. I found it on Techbargains.com via google and can confirm it works.
> 
> Just enter this coupon code at checkout at www.otterbox.com: AMTB201109
> 
> I went with the Reflex case as I liked how you could just snap the bottom half off and then stick it in a dock rather than having to remove the whole thing like on their other cases.


Thanks so much!!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for that coupon code info, just passed that on to my sis in law.  We went and picked out our cases even before we could order the phones!  She has her phone, I'm still waiting.  But I still picked out my otterbox.  I love that case.  For the most protection, the defender case is superb.  We have had several through out the years for various iphones.  I'm fixing to pick up another one for my 3gs when it gets passed on to the kids.  I think this time, though, for my 4s, I'm going to go with the commuter case.  Specifically the soar case in the strength series (breast cancer awareness group).  Its gorgeous.  

Some defender case testimonial...

It is the only case I recommended for my mother in law.  We gave her my husbands 3gs when he got his 4, and she broke the screen with in 2 days.  So I put it in my otterbox case to keep the screen from getting worse, and the crack has not spread in the year its been in that case.  After 2 weeks, she went and bought the 4 and a new otter box for it.  She has dropped that thing so many times, I can not even tell you.  A couple weeks ago, one of my kids was playing with it in the back of her truck and dropped it between the bed of the truck and the cab.  No damage to the phone at all.  It fell from pretty high, bounced off the bed and into the crack, then had to be jimmied out, where it fell again to the ground.  She's had it go sliding across parking lots too. and hit store floors.  No damage.  The case works.  
I can go on and tell you all that my kids have done to our 3gs that is in the case too, but just my mother in law alone is great marketing.  I'm telling you, I should video tape her and send it in to otterbox so they can make commercials.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Does anyone have the new iPhone in a defender case? I was wondering what it adds size and weight wise -- I love my case for the iPad ...


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Another Otterbox bonus: I've not only dropped my phone and had it survive, but I've also DROWNED it with spills and leaky water bottles. No harm done. My first iPhone died when a water bottle leaked all over it.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Got my Reflex case....now if the iPhone would hurry up and ship!  

Still scheduled to ship by the 28th from Verizon.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm very pleased with the Reflex case.  Fits snuggly and is quite rugged.  Yes still easy to slide the bottom half off so I can stick it in my speaker dock to charge and listen to music.

Didn't end up using the screen protector that came with it. I generally don't bother at all, but gave it a try.  Couldn't get it on without air bubbles so gave up on it.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Have an Otterbox Defender before -- definitely nice case.

If you want a bit more protection and don't mind just slightly more bulk you might take a look at a Griffin Suvivor -- its now my case of choice -- you'd have to seriously try to cause damage to this thing and the port covers stay closed a whole lot better than on the Defender.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

mooshie78 said:


> Got my Reflex case....now if the iPhone would hurry up and ship!
> 
> Still scheduled to ship by the 28th from Verizon.


When you get it on the phone can you take pictures please..


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

rho said:


> When you get it on the phone can you take pictures please..


Doubt I'll get time to do that anytime soon, but there's some pics and videosmofnthemcase on the phone on Otterbox's site.

http://www.otterbox.com/iPhone-4S-Reflex-Series-Case/APL7-I4SUN,default,pd.html?dwvar_APL7-I4SUN_color=20&start=3&cgid=apple-iphone-4s-cases


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

rho said:


> Does anyone have the new iPhone in a defender case? I was wondering what it adds size and weight wise -- I love my case for the iPad ...


I have the 4s, and its in the Otterbox case. It fits just fine, I love it. It does not seem as bulky as the one I had for my 3gs.


----------

